# Atlas 53 Drill Table



## VaBob (Jul 17, 2016)

Where can I get one?  

I just purchased the drillpress locally and would like to freshen it up a little. The table is pretty chewed up and I was wondering if anyone had a better source than e-bay.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 17, 2016)

You've got a couple choices. Cover it with a piece of plate, fill the holes with steel epoxy or look for another one. I filled mine with steel epoxy. It came out pretty good. It was in very bad shape on an antique camel back drill.


----------



## gymbo (Jul 20, 2016)

Whats the part# of the table casting and the diameter of the column. Might be able to help


----------



## VaBob (Jul 21, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Jul 21, 2016)

Steel epoxy works pretty good, it's just not as pretty


----------



## chips&more (Jul 21, 2016)

Glass bead the problem area. Make a round plug (teflon would be good) for the center hole so it acts like a dam. The get some Devcon steel putty and fill in all that ugly. Wait a day, then draw file it flat. The Devcon steel putty looks very close to cast iron in color. It’s not a perfect repair, but no repair will be perfect. It’s easy, works and looks darn good. I have Devcon repairs on a few machines, they look so good I don’t even think about it anymore…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 21, 2016)

chips&more said:


> Glass bead the problem area. Make a round plug (teflon would be good) for the center hole so it acts like a dam. The get some Devcon steel putty and fill in all that ugly. Wait a day, then draw file it flat. The Devcon steel putty looks very close to cast iron in color. It’s not a perfect repair, but no repair will be perfect. It’s easy, works and looks darn good. I have Devcon repairs on a few machines, they look so good I don’t even think about it anymore…Good Luck, Dave.



Can you show us?


----------



## gymbo (Jul 21, 2016)

Sorry the one I have is a JD-2 and doesn,t swivel maybe a later year or a different model

Just checked on the vintage machines site and the one I have came off a 50,s vintage 11 3/4"
bench top Model# 9325. To bad it,s near mint


----------



## chips&more (Jul 21, 2016)

RandyM said:


> Can you show us?


Sure, the pic above has a mechanical pencil pointing at a Devcon repair where there was a hole. I did the repair about 10 years ago. It’s even harder to see now. I guess because the scratches from table use has camouflaged it some. It's about 7/16" in diameter…Dave


----------



## RandyM (Jul 22, 2016)

chips&more said:


> View attachment 132759
> 
> Sure, the pic above has a mechanical pencil pointing at a Devcon repair where there was a hole. I did the repair about 10 years ago. It’s even harder to see now. I guess because the scratches from table use has camouflaged it some. It's about 7/16" in diameter…Dave



Thanks for sharing your knowledge Dave. Well done. You are correct, you have to actually be looking for it to even see it.


----------



## VaBob (Jul 22, 2016)

I appreciate your effort gymbo. And thats a slick repair with the devcon.  I may try that one. Thats a lot of holes to repair though so it might take me some time.  The more I play around with this thing the more I see thats wrong or needs tweeking.  I may have to go throught it and freshen things up some.  We'll see how far I get this summer.  Just might have to be a winter project.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 23, 2016)

Auto body filler works pretty well too and it's easy to work down. Plus it's a fairly cheap option. Of course it won't be a perfect match to the table but it will make it serviceable.


----------

